# Two Kittens need a foster home in NH ASAP!!!!!!!



## flieaway (Jan 28, 2004)

We have a deadline for May 31st to either find a foster family for the summer or get rid of our two adorable kittens. They both have all of their shots and are fixed. They are brother and sister so we'd like to keep them together. They are about 7 months old. All expenses will be paid by us ie: medical, food, litter etc. We just need a roof over their head for the summer until we move into a permanant home. We'd prefer that they stay in the New England area but if it can be arranged they can go anywhere depending on time. Please don't make us give them up to a shelter.


----------

